# Camel crickets



## cacoseraph (Jul 4, 2010)

Camel crickets

I am going to take a stab at culturing some of the local camel crickets.

they should eat a standard omnivore bug diet






http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/insect/cricket/camel/wasteFeb07_Camel02b.jpg







http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/insect/cricket/camel/20100704b.jpg


----------



## Toirtis (Jul 4, 2010)

Very cool. We have a local species, and I have always found them fascinating....they have a very interesting design.


----------



## koolkid98 (Jul 5, 2010)

Cool i'm raising/future breeding the local green hoppers here they have nice lime green with flame red colors.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow, never seen those before! They look cool.


----------



## ZephAmp (Jul 5, 2010)

Good luck! 
I've always wanted to try breeding these. I've heard they're very cannibalistic though.


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 5, 2010)

I really hope this pans out. I think these were one of the slower growing crickets so they might be good for a treat, just not a staple.

 I'm trying a little breeding project with Jerusalem crickets. The female ate the male a couple weeks back though. :wall:


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I hate these ugly things, they get in the house and then I have to take them away from the cat. On the funny side I had a lady bring one to the office and wanted an ID on some spidery-crickety thing.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 6, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> I really hope this pans out. I think these were one of the slower growing crickets so they might be good for a treat, just not a staple.
> 
> I'm trying a little breeding project with Jerusalem crickets. The female ate the male a couple weeks back though. :wall:


not *EVERYTHING* i want breed is intended for someone's supper plate =P
jcrix almost seem less conspecifically tolerant than tarantulas.  at least some of the species, at any rate


do you have a rig to encourage oviposition? i would love to hear about it, if so    p.s. have any of yours jeru's chewed through their container yet?  i think they have the most powerful jaws of any bugs i have ever kept.



spydrhunter1 said:


> I hate these ugly things, they get in the house and then I have to take them away from the cat. On the funny side I had a lady bring one to the office and wanted an ID on some spidery-crickety thing.


those long ol' legs are kinda creepy.  and holy buckets, can they jump!  they are so strong when they kick in a container they can knock it over. i suspect they can hurt themselves with injudicious jumping, even


----------



## mightycrix (Jul 27, 2011)

*is it working*

so almost a year later, how has you raising of the came crickets gone. we produce alot, they just grow so damn slow!  LOL


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Jul 27, 2011)

The camel crickets we raised at my work would lay eggs in sand.  We successfully hatched out nymphs and they were growing no problem before we released them(it was a local species).


----------



## Travis K (Jul 28, 2011)

cacoseraph said:


> i think they have the most powerful jaws of any bugs i have ever kept.


Doesn't surprise me.  I have been bit by Jerusalem Crickets and it hurts


----------



## Nanotrev (Jul 29, 2011)

I wonder how these would do as feeders. They would double as entertainment too, as they seem fairly interesting to observe. Is there any way to breed a wild batch of crickets and have their resulting offspring be free of parasites?


----------

